# Please comment on my mock



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I know some of the choices I made will be questionable to many of you. Feel free to challenge my views and explain where you think I'm wrong.

Note: I'm not taking into consideration possible trades.


1.Den - L. James - Obvious choice, superstar potential
2.Cle - D. Milicic - Obvious choice
3.Tor - C. Anthony - Obvious choice, reminds me of Glenn Robinson with more ballhandling skills
4.Mia - M. Lampe - Heat will like his upside, need big men
5.LAC - C. Kaman - Olowokandi is likely gone, Kaman is big and skilled
6.Det - C. Bosh - Pistons need forwards, Bosh has a lot of potential
7.Chi - D. Wade - I'm sold on him, best player available IMO
8.Mil - M. Sweetney - A beast, Bucks need help inside
9.NY - S. Schortsianitis - A tad undersized, but still a physical monster, Knicks in need of power inside
10.Was - T.J. Ford - Hughes and Lue are just not good enough for the PG spot
11.GS - L. Barbosa - Warriors get a steady PG if Arenas leaves.
12.Sea - N. Collison - I'm sold on him, a leader and a quality post player, which the Sonics need 
13.Mem - J. Hayes - Grizzlies get depth at the SG/SF spot
14.Sea - K. Hinrich - Sonics upgrade their PG position, re-form Kansas winning tandem
15.Orl - A. Varejao - Not sold on him, but could be serviceable nonetheless
16. Bos - L. Ridnour - Celts at last get a true PG
17.Pho - B. Diaw - Suns get depth at SG spot and a defensive-mided player
18.NO - Z. Pachulia - Hornets get a quality post player whom they must develop.
19.Utah - R. Gaines - Jazz get replacement for Stockton
20.Bos - P. Padkolzin - Celts gamble on huge body
21.Atl - M. Pietrus - Very athletic, but scouts will realise he has still a lot to work on
22.NJ - N. Ebi - Nets get a long-term prospect 
23.Por - J. Lang - Blazers fall in love with his athleticism
24.LAL - C. Marcus - Lakers realise they need depth, Shaq's toes are bad
25. Sac - R. Rickert - Best player available at this point
26.Min - M. Williams - Wolves get a decent PG back-up
27.Mem - K. Perkins - Grizzlies gamble on HS kid
28.SA - M. Moore - Spurs improve their back-up PG position
29.Dal - D. West - Mavs need true post players

Secound round

30.Cle - Z. Cabarkapa - Cavs get a PF who fell in love with his outside J
31.NY - M. Austin - Some more depth inside for the Knicks
32.LAL - T. Bell - Lakers get a sleeper that remind them of Nick Van Exel
33.Mia - C. Villanueva - Heat are rebuilding, gamble on highschooler
34.LAC - J. Howard - Clips get another athletic slasher
35.Mil - M. Estill - This sleeper provides depth inside for the Bucks, could have a Carlos Boozer-like season
36.Chi - J. Beasley - Decent post player for the Bulls
37.Atl - M. Banks - Hawks get a quick PG
38.Was - D. Jones - Steady player who could make the roster thanks to his D
39.NY - B. Cook - Knicks want as much help inside as they can
40.GS - F. Pietrus - Energy player who might find a spot in the draft thanks to pre-draft camps
41.Sea - L. Walton - Unathletic do-it-all player for the Sonics
42.Atl. Z. Planinic - Will stay another year in Europe
43.Mil - R. Blackshear - Bucks get possible steal
44.Hou - K. Bogans - Rockets get possible back-up for Mobley
45.Chi - S. Vranes - Bulls let this dude develop in Europe
46.Den - K. Korver - Won't cut it, not quick enough
47.Utah - A. Pavlovic - Another dude who'll likely stay in Europe
48.NO - C. Delfino - Possible steal, slasher and defender who has to learn to shoot
49.Ind - U. Nswondu-Amadi - Pacers get a post player to develop
50.Phi - M. Carroll - Can shoot, steady
51.NJ - B. Sekulic - Versatile SF who needs to shoot more consistently
52.Tor - J. Newton - Will sign in Europe
53.Mia - C. Thomas - Will have trouble making it
54.Por - R. Dupree - Decent SG
55.Min - Joe Smith's agent
56.Sac - Z. Bencze - Soft C won't cut it
57.Chi - T. Smith - Hello Turkey
58.Det - J. Keep - Decent C

Note: I'm not sure if Victor Khryapa has declared. If the answer is yes, he should be a late first round pick.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I disagree with you greatly on four picks. 

1)No way Marcus will go in the 1st to the Lakers.
2)Troy Bell will not be taken before Marcus Banks. If the Lakers pass up on Banks for Bell, they're crazy
3)No way Jason Keep is going that low. He's very tough down low. Broke a backboard when on Oklahoma State a couple years back. GREAT athleticism for a man of his size. Could become one of the best back-up centers in the league.
4)TJ Ford will not go that low

But great mock besides those IMO.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

dmilesai-
Yes that is true Banks will be takin before Bell and so will Jamaar Nelson..

TJ Ford might slip down alot because he is small and he has no shot at all and his passin is very overrated..

Just because u can break a back board doesnt mean u are gonna get drafted high..you no there is such thing called pure talent..


About the Mock-
Great mock probly the best i have seen on this site yet..

1.I dont see seattle gettin Hinrich..I see them going after Ridnour more..He is more of a true PG and that he what they need Hinrich is more of a scorein PG...

2.I think N.Ebi has a strong shot at being a lottery pick he is awesome player and is only like 18 so he is gonna be a star if he can get on a team that can devolp him good..

3.I like where u have Chris Marcus going..He is very underrated..I think if he can get over his injured he can turn in to a Shaq type player and if he ends up on the lakers maybe that can have Shaq devolp him..now that would be scarey..

4.Where in Jamaar Nelson? I really think he can make it in the the first round..Even thou the draft is deep with PG prospect he is still one of the top PG commin out of college and he is gonna be a star..


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for the replies and the kind words guys

dmilesai:

I like Marcus very much actually. IMO he has the tools to succeed if he can get in the right situation and if he stays injury free.

About Marcus Banks/Troy Bell. Bell was a solid prospect in his first two years and a great scorer. But I can see your point.

Jason Keep: Actually I agree he could well end up higher but I don't know if breaking a backboard is a sign of being a good bball player (See Darvin Ham and Robert Traylor)

T.J. Ford: he's a very good PG but I'm not completely sold on him. He still struggles with his shot and he had a great supporting cast at Texas which IMO tremendously helped his assist numbers
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Four Season Hustler

Ridnour:I was disappointed by Ridnour's season that's why I put Hinrich higher. But you're right Seattle might need a purer PG than Hinrich.

Ebi: To be honest the only info I have on him is the article SLAM made about him. I find this draft pretty deep with all the international players that's why I put him so low. 

I did forget Jameer Nelson in my mock. I would personnaly put him in the high secound round


----------



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

You forgot to include Travis Outlaw
Chris Marcus is a likely 2nd round pick
Nick Collison is a little high
Overall Good Mock


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

yea i forgot Travis Outlaw declear for the draft too...but the draft is pretty deep so he might slip to some where between 15-22..


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

i agree with your placement of TJ Ford...

i keep telling my friends that TJ Ford will not go under 6th... he will be 8th if he's lucky....

peace


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Yep, I forgot Travis Outlaw. As you said he should end up 20ish


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Good mock...here are my comments...

...some picks may seem high or low but you've got the general idea down, and stock fluctuates so much. Anyways...

6. Chris Bosh-I'm not sure that two teams could pass on him. Kaman would have to have great workouts, and if Bosh works out well I don't even know if Lampe will surpass him.

8. Mike Sweetney-Unless a team falls in love with him, and they are in a truly desperate frontcourt situation, he won't go that high...it is a stretch in my opinion. I doubt he goes higher than twelfth.

15. Anderson Varejao-I doubt he falls out of the lottery.

18. Zaur Pachulia-I like this.

20. Pavel Podkolzin-Good for now, but there's a definite chance he moves closer to the lottery and maybe even into the late lottery.

21. Mickael Pietrus-Hard to see him fall this far, but nothing wrong with a pick around sixteen. Someone will fall in love with this guy like Indiana and Fred Jones.

22. Ndudi Ebi-Could go higher but this is realistic at this point.

24. Chris Marcus-Could happen, after all lottery two years ago for sure...has to work out well.

25. Rick Rickert-Probably closer to 18, he just isn't getting any hype right now.

30. Zarko Caparkapa-Closer to 23, even higher.

40. Florent Pietrus-Good pick, I think he'll end up being worth a first rounder in the end.

47. Aleksander Pavlovic-Could slip this far, but could also get picked sixteenth. Late first rounder...


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Not bad. In fact, good.

The only thing I don't see happening is Villanueava in Miami. He'll be gone by the end of the first and Riley would be the last coach in the world to take a highschooler.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Good mock...here are my comments...
> 
> ...some picks may seem high or low but you've got the general idea down, and stock fluctuates so much. Anyways...
> ...


You make some very good points TMOD. 

-I kinda agree with you on Sweetney but I admit I fell in love with him.

-About Varejao: he's one of the few players I can truly say I watched regularly this season. In all honesty I see nothing special in him. For the moment he has not showed he can shoot, nor rebound nor defend consistently. Hence the lower pick. He has great energy though and a nice body that needs fill out.

Podkolzin: I agree, he can end up in the lottery due to his body and relative good skills. Injury reports about him are pretty worrying though, hence the low pick.

Pietrus: your Freddie Jones comparison is right on the money but I doubt scouts won't notice the many flaws in his game.

Rick Rickert: Agree with you 100%. Should be a solid pick.

Cabarkapa: I'm skeptical about him, he's not very physical despite his size. Not sure if his game will translate well in the NBA.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Good mock, but the Knicks are taking three PF's? I know they need the fron-court help, but this causes a glut. Who do u think will see playing time at the PF position using those picks and the Knicks vets?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Good mock, but the Knicks are taking three PF's? I know they need the fron-court help, but this causes a glut. Who do u think will see playing time at the PF position using those picks and the Knicks vets?


Good point. My logic behind that was:

1. Knicks need frontcourt help. Simple as that.

2. I kinda anticipated the Knicks doing a trade involving either Clarence Weatherspoon or Othella Harrington in order to dump their salaries and make room for the picks.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

It is too hard to create a mock without knowing the players who declared or the order so that is why I am holding mine off until the order is organized. :yes: But your mock is good and I like that Barbosa going to GS becuz I have for quite some time now that Barbosa is a more athletic version of Arenas.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Cavs*

I am pretty sure from what I've heard and read that if Clev is picking second, they would take a clear SF in Anthony, and not take a chance of having to develop Darko.... they (Jim Paxson the GM) might feel Anthony is ready to contribute sooner than Darko.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Cavs*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> I am pretty sure from what I've heard and read that if Clev is picking second, they would take a clear SF in Anthony, and not take a chance of having to develop Darko.... they (Jim Paxson the GM) might feel Anthony is ready to contribute sooner than Darko.


Yes I heard this too. It would be a shame to pass up Darko but very understandable. If Cleveland does not put out a winning product soon they will lose major $$$ and that could be disastrous longterm since they have been losing attendence and attention for quite some time now. In today's world of sports small market teams often have a hard time competing against big markets becuz of what revenue can do or spend. But then of course there are the Knicks :uhoh: .


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

One other thought, could the Lakers go with K. Perkins? Shaq can beat him up in practice and he may soon be ready to make some major contributions.


----------



## Lawdude (May 14, 2003)

*Mock*

Good Mock. Happen to have a little inside. Memphis is looking at drafting Chris Massie - hometown kid and all - that means at #27. Denver is also looking at Massie (mid second round) but is also interested in Rod Nealy - NAIA Player of the Year who led the country in scoring with 30 pts. He also averaged 11 boards. He's projected as a 2, though he has been playing more 3/4 in NAIA.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> I am pretty sure from what I've heard and read that if Clev is picking second, they would take a clear SF in Anthony, and not take a chance of having to develop Darko.... they (Jim Paxson the GM) might feel Anthony is ready to contribute sooner than Darko.


There is NO WAY that Donnie Darko slips to #3, not going to happen. Every single GM in the league takes Lebron #1, and every single GM in the league takes Donnie Darko #2. The 1-2-3 picks are set in stone, and their order will not change.

Pretty good mock right there. No way Chris Marcus goes in the first round, though. I'm from western Kentucky, I grew up about 45 minutes away from Bowling Green, which is where WKU is. Marcus really blew it by not declaring after his sophomore year, his stock has been plummeting ever since. He's got bad feet, and they will always be bad. Plus, he's not a very good player, he's big, that's it. Remember, the Sun Belt is not the best conference in the world. When WKU were terrific in 2001-02, Marcus was out for over half the season, and they arguably got worse when he returned toward the end of the season. Nobody is going to waste a first round pick on Marcus. I know he's huge, but he's damaged goods. I think this Slavko Vranes dude will go before Marcus. Marcus looks like a late second round pick to me.

T.J. Ford, I agree that the guy doesn't deserve to go #4-#6, but he will, anyway. The scouts are really sold on this guy, I don't think he lasts past #6, even though I don't even think he's the best PG in the draft (I'm a big BIG Kirk Hinrich fan).

I will also be pretty surprised if Sweetney goes in the top ten. I actually think he'll slip out of the lottery, but I know that I'm in the minority on this one.

Anderson Varejao, who knows with this guy. You obviously know more about him than the vast majority of people in here. But just because you aren't sold on the guy doesn't mean that he isn't exactly what teams are looking for these days--he's big and he's foreign. I think he's top ten for sure, but who knows, if he sucks in his individual workouts, you could be right.

I agree that we will see those non-Lebron HS kids dominate the latter third of the first round. Travis Outlaw, Ndubi Ebi, James Lang, Kendrick Perkins, Charlie Villanueva--all should go in the latter third (#20-#29 overall picks) of the first round. Teams will definitely roll the dice on these guys before drafting undersized PGs (Chris Thomas, Jameer Nelson, Mo Williams) and boring tweeners (David West, Mario Austin, Brian Cook), that's for sure.

I don't understand why NBADraft.net has Marcus Moore rated so high, I don't think this guy has much of a shot at going in the first round. Then again, that mediocre dude from the University of Miami (I forget his name because he is a forgettable player) went in the late first last year, and I didn't think he was first round material, either. Maybe some of you guys know something about this guy that I don't. He sure wasn't much of a college player, so I don't know why he is suddenly a pro prospect.

So yeah, nice mock!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> Anderson Varejao, who knows with this guy. You obviously know more about him than the vast majority of people in here. But just because you aren't sold on the guy doesn't mean that he isn't exactly what teams are looking for these days--he's big and he's foreign. I think he's top ten for sure, but who knows, if he sucks in his individual workouts, you could be right.


I am a big Anderson fan, but I can see him going out of the lottery, especially because he won't do much workouts. He still has a commitment with Barcelona, so he won't be able to travel to USA too soon. This will hurt his draft status a lot. I still think he should be a lotto pick. :yes: 



> But your mock is good and I like that Barbosa going to GS becuz I have for quite some time now that Barbosa is a more athletic version of Arenas.


He is more athletic and he was IMO the MVP of the Brazilian league. But as I said before the kid will have problems in his first year with the language, something really important to a PG. He will have to work on his release and get more stronger.

I don't see Darko going #3. But it's a very good mock starvydas. :yes:


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 19.Utah - R. Gaines - Jazz get replacement for Stockton
> 
> 47.Utah - A. Pavlovic - Another dude who'll likely stay in Europe


I don't think the Jazz will take both of these players. If Gaines is available they may take him. They are rumored to be interested in Andre Miller. That would would mean that both Raul Lopez and Gaines sit for most of the game and Arroyo would be leave in free agency. I don't see how they could develop both guys. They are also happy with Arroyo who has a year experience learning the system. The Jazz have hinted at going with Lopez and Arroyo. If Gaines has a good jumper he could play SG where the Jazz are thin and weak. Jazz SGs get no plays called for them, have to shoot mid to long range jumpers efficently and play tough defense. Can he play SG in the Jazz system? 
The Jazz will take a PF with one of their picks. Local SG Travis Hansen from BYU would be a second round pick who would fit in what the Jazz do. His skills match really well with what the Jazz need.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 26.Min - M. Williams - Wolves get a decent PG back-up


Yeah, just what the Wolves need, a point guard, because 5 isnt enough.



> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 55.Min - Joe Smith's agent


Not cool.

And on a side note, I registered for the sole purpose of telling you your Wolves picks sucked.

Cheers!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> There is NO WAY that Donnie Darko slips to #3, not going to happen. Every single GM in the league takes Lebron #1, and every single GM in the league takes Donnie Darko #2. The 1-2-3 picks are set in stone, and their order will not change.


If a team that really need a SF they will take Melo or if a team that has the 2nd pick doesnt want to wait and devolp a player they will take melo..So i only think that the #1 pick is set in stone not the number 2 or 3..


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Please comment on my mock*



> Originally posted by <b>Cyberwolf</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I registered for the sole purpose of telling you your Wolves picks sucked.


Good enough reason for me. All criticisms accepted.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I've heard that Chris Marcus is going to retire and not play basketball again because of injuries.

Anyway, I think Anthony will be the second pick not Milicic. D'Antoni has said that Milicic will end up being the best player from this draft, but some teams might not risk picking him ahead of Anthony because he won't be able to contribute right away.
Wouldn't the Celtics be interested in Reece Gaines? He plays for Pitino's team (Louisville) so he probably knows all the Celtics systems since Pitino and O'Brien are good friends.

You already know my opinion about Varejao.

I've heard that both the Bulls and the Grizzlies are interested in Pietrus so I guess he could be a lottery pick.

The Pistons might go for Kaman, I've heard that they have been very interested in him and he's also a local kid.

Orlando is said to be interested in a PG and I've heard that they were looking at Ridnour and Hinrich.

I also think Victor Khryapa will go higher than expected. I think he's a little under-rated.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Please comment on my mock*



> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> Good enough reason for me. All criticisms accepted.


. Ok ok, I was probably a bit harsh, honestly your draft is pretty good, I would just have rather seen, Howard, Villanueva, Diaw, Delfino, or Pavilovic in the Wolves spot.

At least you didnt have Rickert there.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Please comment on my mock*



> Originally posted by <b>Cyberwolf</b>!
> 
> 
> . Ok ok, I was probably a bit harsh, honestly your draft is pretty good, I would just have rather seen, Howard, Villanueva, Diaw, Delfino, or Pavilovic in the Wolves spot.
> ...


No harm done. You obviously know what the Wolves need better than I do. I just felt Mo Williams was the best player available for the Wolves at this point, and good drafting team generally draft on this logic.

Besides, what's wrong with Rickert?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> If a team that really need a SF they will take Melo or if a team that has the 2nd pick doesnt want to wait and devolp a player they will take melo..So i only think that the #1 pick is set in stone not the number 2 or 3..


as i've said before, i think the bulls are the only team that would even think about drafting melo before darko.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> There is NO WAY that Donnie Darko slips to #3, not going to happen. Every single GM in the league takes Lebron #1, and every single GM in the league takes Donnie Darko #2. The 1-2-3 picks are set in stone, and their order will not change.


You have this backward. Melo is going before Darko in each and every situation. Don't get caught in the hype, Darko isn't the sure fire lock that Ford makes him out to be.



> Originally posted by <b>Lawdude</b>!
> Good Mock. Happen to have a little inside. Memphis is looking at drafting Chris Massie - hometown kid and all - that means at #27.


Uh....the Grizzlies don't even have Massie on their radar screen. He might get an invite for a workout(token) to see if they can use him on their summer league but he is not going to be drafted at all, definitely not in the 1st round.

Check the Grizzlies draft plans after scouting and before individual workouts start next week:


----------



## Lawdude (May 14, 2003)

*Chris Massie*

Talked to Memphis today. They have a paid invite to Massie for next weekend for private workout - that's in addition to the "token" workout at their Big Man Camp in June. Keep an eye out!!


----------



## WoGiTaLiA1 (May 16, 2003)

*...*

Few points



> 17.Pho - B. Diaw - Suns get depth at SG spot and a defensive-mided player


Unlikely, he is not as talented as Pietrius, and is actually a SF, so I dont see him going ahead of Pietrius or to the Suns, a swap of these two looks more realistic to me .



> 11.GS - L. Barbosa - Warriors get a steady PG if Arenas leaves.


Not an accurate description really  He is flashy, plays at a hectic pace, and can often make bad decisions. Agree with the pick, and he will be a good fit, but has to learn english, which is vital for PG's and also needs to develop his decision making, but I agree that he could end up at GS.



> 15.Orl - A. Varejao - Not sold on him, but could be serviceable nonetheless


Dont see this happening, mainly because they have Gooden already, more likely to go for Gaines or Ridnour, as they are desperately seeking a new PG to replace the aging Armstrong.



> 24.LAL - C. Marcus - Lakers realise they need depth, Shaq's toes are bad


I agree on this one, Marcus has problems similar to what Illgauskas had, and the best fix is limited minutes and time to heal. Marcus would be backing up Shaq for the next few years, which means limited minutes, also helps Shaq rest more. Then slides in to be the next dominant center when Shaq retires, saying he gets over the injuries 



> 28.SA - M. Moore - Spurs improve their back-up PG position


Cant see this one, he is too much of a project, and Claxton is fine as a backup. Spurs are more likely to go for size, and someone who can contribute more immediately, someone like Austin.



> 30.Cle - Z. Cabarkapa - Cavs get a PF who fell in love with his outside J


If he gets indications he is falling this far, I really doubt he will stay in the draft, Ive heard his name is out if he isnt lottery-mid first round rated. Though it would be a sensible pick if he is available, but he is similar to Darko, which would make you question taking him and Darko in same draft.

Nice mock there. I share a lot of your picks and it is nice and detailed.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts with me, WoGiTaLiA1.

About Diaw and Pietrus : I've seen them play a lot this year and I honestly believe Diaw is more talented than Pietrus right now and will have a better career in the long run. Diaw is more polished at this point, is a better passer, rebounder, ballhandler and is even to Pietrus in terms of defense. Pietrus is a better shooter though.

About Marcus : a few hours after I posted my mock draft, he has pulled out of the draft because of injuries. It looks as if his career is over. Sad stuff, he had the tools to succeed IMO.

About the Spurs : I don't like Speedy Claxton at all, he looks out of control and can't shoot. I probably should give him more time but the fact he has not convinced me thus far made me predict a PG for the Spurs.

About Cabarkapa: He had a streak of bad games lately that's why I thought he'd drop.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Please comment on my mock*



> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Besides, what's wrong with Rickert?


The Wolves REALLY dont need another soft AND slow undersized power forward.


----------

